# Upgrading CAAD10 brakes



## Triaxtremec (Jan 9, 2012)

I have a 2011 CAAD 10 105 with the tektro 580 brakes and was thinking of new tektro r741. Any recommendations on brakes that will work with my 105 levers?


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

have you tried better pads for better performance?


----------



## Triaxtremec (Jan 9, 2012)

I have the Dura Ace pads and that did help. I took my friends bike out with full Dura Ave and it just seemed to stop on a dime compared to my cheapo tektro model.


----------



## FPSDavid (Apr 14, 2012)

105 brakes might be an upgrade from Tektro


----------



## juanacity (Jul 11, 2012)

I have these same brakes and wasn't happy with their performance, but then I adjusted the tension on the allen bolts that controls the brake pivots and now think they are pretty much equal to ultegra 6700 brakes I have on a different bike. Also I changed the brake pads to Koolstop salmon pads; cheap but good.


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

Not sure going for tektro 741 would be such an upgrade, they're not that much different compared to the 580, if you're going to upgrade, might as well make an upgrade that will be worth it IMO. I'd look at other brands. Tektro isn't a bad company, but they make entry-level components (TRP is the same company but makes their higher-end models). What makes a brake feel better and have better power is usually the quality of the pads but also the geometry of the caliper and it's stiffness (the brake parts themselves but also less slop/play in the pivots). Shimano brakes are quite good, Dura-Ace are great but even 105 would be a good upgrade I think.


----------



## Triaxtremec (Jan 9, 2012)

Well from the sounds of it with my stock levers there just isn't much of an upgrade I can that would be worth it. So I'm just going to play with a few different pads this summer and see what feels best.


----------



## Ajost (May 27, 2012)

Get Ultegra, that's what I did. Those Tekto brakes suck! The spring on my back brake wore out around 800 miles. My wife also has a SS 105 and her's wore out as well at less than a 1000 miles.

Ultegra's are about $150 for front and rear. Big improvement and bolted up just fine.

v/r

Ajost


----------



## Rhymenocerus (Jul 17, 2010)

juanacity said:


> I have these same brakes and wasn't happy with their performance, but then I adjusted the tension on the allen bolts that controls the brake pivots and now think they are pretty much equal to ultegra 6700 brakes I have on a different bike. Also I changed the brake pads to Koolstop salmon pads; cheap but good.


Can you explain more how you adjusted the allen bolt tensions for the pivots. I just picked up my caad 10 5 and want to help these stock brakes.


----------

